# Slingshot Of The Month - September 2013 - Voting



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

*Slingshot Of The Month - September 2013 - Voting *​
*Which will you vote for?*

Cherry Hybrid BB Shooter - Dan Ford97.44%Jacoba Natural - ASH21.65%BB Shooter with Palm Swell - BTOON8454.13%Selfcast Aluminium and Oak - The Art of Weapons1814.88%MJ's Lilac Natural - DayHiker64.96%Mesquite natural - Rock Slinger64.96%Satinwood & Purple Heart - e~shot32.48%Spalted Osage Natural - LostMarbles21.65%Intermission - Quercusuber32.48%Natural with Cork Endcap - Quercusuber64.96%Aluminium Target Shooter - AnTrAxX75.79%Custom "J" - AnTrAxX2722.31%Mr. Bill - Can-Opener1613.22%Carved Natural - MagicTorch10010.83%Curved PFS - Flicks64.96%One and Only TTF - Btoon8443.31%


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

But now for something, completely different.

It's time to vote! Nominations page can be viewed here.

*Cherry Hybrid - Dan Ford*

*







*

*Jacoba - Ash*

*







*

*BBShooter - Btoon84*

*







*

*Selfcast Aluminium - The Art of Weapons*

*







*

*MJ's Lilac - Dayhiker*

*







*

*Mesquite - Rock Slinger*

*







*

*Purpleheart and Satinwood - e~shot*

*







*

*Spalted Natural - LostMarbles*

*







*

*Intermission - Quercusuber*

*







*

*Natural with Cork Endcap - Quercusuber*

*







*

*Target Shooters - Antraxx*

*







*

*Custom "J" - Antraxx*

*







*

*Mr. Bill - Can-Opener*

*







*

*Fully Carved Natural - Magic Torch*

*







*

*Curved PFS - Flicks*

*







*

*One and Only TTF - Btoon*

*







*

*Good luck, everyone!*​


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice job ABG!!

I voted for the BB Shooter with the palm swells...but I'm a little biased 

Todd


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL Buns, I just made this whole voting page, posted it... then rapidly deleted it! Nice to see you made it


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

BAM! voted.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very tough one!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> LOL Buns, I just made this whole voting page, posted it... then rapidly deleted it! Nice to see you made it


Oh sorry mate, I was asked to do it! Tag team the next one


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

It doesnt get any easier. All very good nominations again this month. Voted!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

hullooo, if at all possible, could someone point me in the right direction to learn how to make the voting poll for comps etc i just did a comp, and i made a right amateur job of it


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I would like to thank Al Buns Glazing for the perfect choice; in my opinion this is probably one of the most fruitful months here and therfefore one of the best monthly set of frames I saw here; I am sure that Al Buns Glazing had a hard time while selecting.

I voted for Dayhiker's Lilac Natural for two reasons; firstly, it is very simple frame at first glance, but it is very clever, supressed design which does not boast of anything; however, behind that simplicity is a perfect, strong, ergonomic design with true slingshoterian identity and pride.

Just to add that while I was looking at the frames my wife came along and looked at them over my shoulder - she nearly screamed when she saw Lilac Natural!

Secondly, once again I was faced with the dilema whether to vote for a perfect board/hybrid - and all of them are so good that each of them I would be proud to have - or to vote for a pure natural, not so shiny, maybe, but roaring with the joy of slingshot making from within. This time I decided for the latter.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry Magic, I put you down as "Full Torch".... Never go Full Torch.



jazz said:


> I am sure that Al Buns Glazing had a hard time while selecting.


Jazz, the only thing I select is what names to get completely wrong when typing them. All slingshot makers are nominated in the nominations thread every month.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Sorry Magic, I put you down as "Full Torch".... Never go Full Torch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now have dayhikers name changed from dayhunter :neener:


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Sorry Magic, I put you down as "Full Torch".... Never go Full Torch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll avoid full torch buns, sounds risky


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I think Btoon should do the next one *facepalm*

Sorry DayHiker!

Note to self: Don't do voting threads when you first get out of bed after a late night.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A vote here for Mr. Bill. Unique shape and beautiful execution. Can'O got skilz!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

One for Mr Bill here CO did good


----------



## Boardcutboy (Sep 21, 2013)

That was a tough one to vote on.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks everyone who has voted for my self cast alm slingshot!

i voted for *Custom "J" - Antraxx*

because it is just so perfect!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I never never vote on a winner slingshot, Sorry rockslinger


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Whats's happening to this contest? It never ends......congrats to the winners anyway.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Worlds longest slingshot of the month voting ever.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, I'll make it happen  I'll do it. Buns Glazing will thank me for it  and so will the great community here... I'll be famous!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Brandon! Who's running this contest actually? This month it seems nobody cared about it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Of course that is not the case Bob. I think it was slightly neglected but only due to busy personal matters and things of that nature. Have no fear. I'm sure things will get sorted out and we will be back on a reliable system. Bunz and I will probably tag team this month to month, perhaps alternate months, I don't think Aaron will mind  whatever the case, it will get done. :wave:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe the moderators should communicate behind closed doors and discuss who should be in charge of it. IMHO - Nominations should be on the first Monday of every month, and voting should start on the second Monday and close on the third Monday.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Your funny, you made me laugh that's priceless.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

NoobShooter said:


> Maybe the moderators should communicate behind closed doors and discuss who should be in charge of it. IMHO - Nominations should be on the first Monday of every month, and voting should start on the second Monday and close on the third Monday.


Communication will only be done in our super secret moderator cave of moderation. The old Hrawk rules/sched will apply. This was just an odd month. No worries folks.


----------

